
Therapists Struggle to Help Millennials with Their Tech-Related Problems - ratsmack
http://www.realclearlife.com/health/therapists-millennials-tech-problems/
======
cJ0th
Okay, so here are my likes for the people discussed in the article:

Botwin+=10

Levick+=100

Kersting-=1000 (With the attitude that he harbors towards his clients that guy
seems completely unfit for his job!)

